# error con mpfr

## samplemix

Cuando hago # emerge --sync y # emerge -uDav world

Me aparece emake failed 

Y si intento # emerge -avt mpfr 

No me aparece nada para agregar a USE. 

No coloco el build.log porque no tengo carpetas compartidas todavía en virtualbox, tampoco encontre ningún bug parecido bugs.gentoo.org

Y luego me aparece "the ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly".

He hecho exactamente los mismo que en vmware y observando esto http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest

Y luego Segmentation fault   :Shocked: 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *samplemix wrote:*   

> "the ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly".

 

Esto significa que no puede descomprimir el código fuente. ¿Te ocurre con mpfr solamente o con todo lo que intentas emerger?

Yo comprobaría los permisos de escritura en las particiones virtuales...

----------

## samplemix

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *samplemix wrote:*   "the ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly". 
> 
> Esto significa que no puede descomprimir el código fuente. ¿Te ocurre con mpfr solamente o con todo lo que intentas emerger?
> 
> Yo comprobaría los permisos de escritura en las particiones virtuales...

 

Me aparece algo similar a esto.

```
The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.
```

y algo de ACCESS DENIED. 

Con gdbm no me aparece ese error, pero también termina con failed y eso que agregue "berkdb" a USE.

EDIT: Ahora comprobé que también me aparece ACCESS DENIED al intentar hacer emerge -avt gdbm

Las particiones estan identicamente montadas como en vmware, salvo que acá es "hda".

No se que hacer.

pd. Algo que me paso con VirtualBox y no con VMware es que cuando estaba terminando la instalacíón me comenzaron a aparecer mensajes de stack trace o algo parecido y tuve que terminar esa sesion porque no podía hacer nada en ese terminal y volví a montar denuevo la hda3 y hda1 para terminarla.

VOY A INTENTAR TODO DENUEVO, DESDE CERO, MEJOR.   :Laughing: 

----------

## samplemix

Volví a instalar y me pasa exactamente lo mismo.

1. Hago toda la instalación de gentoo de la misma forma que en vmware con exito.

2. Arranco la nueva instalación y me aparece "No DHCP client installed", y yo antes lo había instalado(en las 2 instalaciones que llevo), cambie en settings de gentoo el adaptador por otro tipo de adaptador y me aparecen muchos segmentation fault con esas interfaces y error en la linea X del script ifconfig.sh, rc-services.sh, de esa interfaz, así que deje la misma.

3. Ahora entro con el minimal, monto sda3 y sda1 y creo el entorno e instalo dhcpcd.

4. Reinicio y entro a la instalación en la cual antes me aparecía que "No DHCP client installed" y ahora dhcp esta todo en orden y puedo conectarme.

5. Trato de instalar algo y me aparece ACCESO DENEGADO y todos esos errores. Lo otro es que en virtualbox no puedo tomar snapshots en tiempo real  :Confused:  hasta que la VM esta shut down(en VMWare si se puede)

Help!

p.d. Ahora si pude instalar un paquete en el que antes de salía ACCESO DENEGADO, raro, a veces aparece y a veces no.

p.d2. En vmware fusion estoy con:

Connect directly to the physical network (Bridged)

Using: Airport

Y me conecto bien  :Smile:  , acaso es automatico?   :Shocked: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿ejecutas 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 cada vez que entras en la máquina virtual con gentoo?

Si no es así eso te habría evitado la reinstalación desde cero (cosa completamente absurda e innecesaria en gentoo y linux en general).

Con todo lo demás, es importante ir paso a paso, cambia a la máquina virtual con Gentoo y únicamente comenta el primer error que te aparece. Si no eres capaz de resolverlo, vuelve a ponerlo por aquí... Y así, pero con paciencia y nada de reinstalaciones absurdas.

A propósito, edita el primer mensaje y cámbia el título a algo más significativo: [VBOX] gentoo no funciona (abierto)

para que le presten atención más foreros.   :Wink: 

----------

## samplemix

Hola "the incredible hurd".

Ya había ejecutado ese comando "env-update && source /etc/profile" en una ocación para actualizar el entorno, luego lo olvidé y comencé desde cero   :Laughing:  , así que por eso hice todo de nuevo, y ejecute cada comando como se debe y me aparecieron esos errores de las wikis que coloque arriba. La verdad es que no me gusto virtualbox, no lo he analizado en profundidad, pero no me gusta su diseño, y se atasca demasiado, no se puede tomar snapshots hasta cerrada la sesión por lo que observé, no como en fusion que tiene hasta "autoprotect snapshot", como que no va con mac para mi gusto, es como amule(la versión de emule para mac), una cosa muy desagradable   :Confused:  , y muchos "segmentation fault" y "No DHCP client installed", además que solo puedo instarla en Snow Leopard, porque en Leopard al tratar de arrancar install-amd64-minimal me aparece:

"This kernel requires and x86-64 CPU, but only detected ans i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"

Y a mi todavía me gusta más leopard que snow, a pesar del su gran kernel escrito en 64 bits.   :Cool: 

En cambio vmware fusion 3 tengo gentoo funcionando muy bien con las vmwaretools (SIN NINGÚN PROBLEMA EN GENTOO COMO HE VISTO EN LAS VIRTUAL APPLIANCES, ETC). 

http://communities.vmware.com/thread/16184

El famoso "Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl line 4051."

La hice con el stage3 y el minimal, me dí todo ese trabajo y me se sus wikis de memoria, paso por paso, perfecto  :Cool: , 

Acá esta explicado por mi.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804385-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809377-highlight-.html

y el bridge automatico. Así que envie a la papelera a virtualbox con sus plist.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

¿Que versión de gentoo estas pretendiendo instalar?

----------

## cameta

La version AMD64 creo recordar que necesita una CPU de doble nucleo. (corregidme si me equivoco)

----------

## samplemix

 *cameta wrote:*   

> La version AMD64 creo recordar que necesita una CPU de doble nucleo. (corregidme si me equivoco)

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2.

Tengo un  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 en Virtual Box me aparece hasta 4 procesadores, pero al estar en un sistema no 64 bit me aparece mensaje, en cambio en Snow con kernel de 64 bits si puedo.

Bueno, detalle al máximo todo. Era solo un comentario. Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba con la x86 en la que te da el error.

----------

